# recommend a teacher in Edmonton



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone here recommend a school/teacher for guitar?

I'm self taught and have been playing for about 6 months.

what I'm looking for is to refine my technique and correct any bad habits I may have as well as learn a bit more theory.

maybe a group class to keep cost down. I don't know if this is cost effective though.

any recommendations would be great. thanks.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Not that I'm knocking teachers or anything but I think the best thing to do is to keep playing and jam with others. You can pick up a lot from just watching other people play. In my guitar-playing opinion, bad habits are only bad if they "sound" bad.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

lol.

well, that's where the problem lies... none of my friends play guitar. the only one that did quit on me  one other has no motivation to play even though he says he wants to learn. I've tried a many times to get him to join me in some random playing/learning songs whatever, but he never takes.

i haven't slowed down much if at all since i started. still playing for an hour or two a night, every night. i think in the last 6-8 months I've only not played on less than 5 different days since i started.

I've kind of hit a plateau though. haven't seen too much progression in the last couple months. jsut looking for something to help push me over that hump.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know any good instructors in your city but here is a guide that should help you find one. I hope it helps. Try these tips and go to Kijiji under services - musical instruction.


*How To Choose a Good Guitar Instructor*


Do not look for a guitar teacher at a music store. Music stores are mainly interested in selling equipment. They likely have first rate equipment and second rate teachers. There is the odd exception where an instructor will rent space within a music shop and has no other ties to the music store. Go to a music studio, where their first concern is teaching. They will likely have first rate teachers and some even sell second rate equipment.

Here are some questions you should ask.

1) How long have you been teaching?
2) How many students do you presently have?
3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?
4) Ask for two or three references.
5) What structure do you use for teaching?
6) Do you teach your students to read music?
7) What types of music do you teach?
8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Numbers 5 and 6 are, in my opinion, the most important.

Also, don't be afraid to ask questions! You are the one paying for them and you deserve to get the best teacher you can for your money. Lessons are not cheap!

Here is a second source you may be interested in. It is a well thought out and well structured course.

http://www.learnandmaster.com/guitar/
And here is a third source of a plethora of YouTube instructional videos that you may find helpful.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/theory...ar-lessons-video-only-no-shredding-clips.html


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I can't say that I'm a technical player or anything, but considering the fact that we both live in Edmonton, maybe we should get a jam going sometime?



blam said:


> lol.
> 
> well, that's where the problem lies... none of my friends play guitar. the only one that did quit on me  one other has no motivation to play even though he says he wants to learn. I've tried a many times to get him to join me in some random playing/learning songs whatever, but he never takes.
> 
> ...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

steadfastly: thanks for the list!

I've actually been using the learn to master series, and it just isn't structured in a way that helps me learn. I've actually tried a few learn to play books. the problem is there's no feedback. if there's something I'm having trouble with or questions about I have to go to the internet and it just doesnt have all the answers for me. I'm at the point where I can pick up easier tabs but then i have questions upon questions on technique when it comes to the harder stuff. i find im learning to play songs rather than skills. 

I found a teacher last night I'm going to give a shot for a few months and see how that goes. 

TWRC, that would be awesome. but just a warning... I'm not that skilled by any means! haha


----------

